# Breeding, going to try again...



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Question that I have is why when I have bred them do I only get females? 4 times now and never a male survivor. Could it be the temp?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What are you breeding and what is the temp?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry, lol. Breeding Betta's
78 degrees


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, so here I am and its been 2 weeks since eggs. I have about 30 to 60 fry swimming around. They are in a 2.5 gallon loaded with plants. So far this is the most survivors this far in, they are chowing down on infusoria and my own concauction of liquid fry food. Its funny watching them eat though I think I am going blind watching.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Betta splendens? The advice i was given was to keep the spawn tank at a humid 86*F Splendens like their tanks hot and humid, so I would raise the temperature.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with Summer.Raise the temp up.

Not sure if temp has anything to do with the fry being all females.Have you raised up a whole spawn?Sometimes males take awhile to man up.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

not yet, this is the most at this stage.


----------

